# Is there demand for an American made size 6 and 5 nibs



## Venu Rao (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi,

Just wanted to get some input from the pen turning community if there  would be interest in  an American made size 6 and 5 steel nib.  Please feel free to respond assuming the quality would be equal to the quality of offerings from European manufacturers.

Thanks,
Venu


----------



## mredburn (Jan 19, 2017)

Im sure the pen turning community would love it but can you get the pen affectionados to accept them?  The members that are  large producers of custom pens make what sells.

Let me add in,  Are you making nibs only or nib and feed assemblies?


----------



## Venu Rao (Jan 19, 2017)

I could offer assemblies. Please note that I am not yet making nibs, but would like to gauge the interest level.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 19, 2017)

what scale are you talking here.


----------



## Venu Rao (Jan 19, 2017)

Mass produced.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 20, 2017)

Interesting way of avoiding the question.


----------



## Chasper (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm interested, no specifically because they would be American made, but interested because I'm always looking for higher quality at comparable prices.  Unfortunately I'm not a big user, not more and 200-300 per year, more size 6 and size 5


----------



## Venu Rao (Jan 20, 2017)

I do not want to be evasive.  If I go ahead I can deploy presses that can churn out 108 nibs a minute. The question is can or will the eco-system support such a venture.What other  details would you like about the scale ?


----------



## magpens (Jan 20, 2017)

Welcome to IAP, Venu !!!! 

I see that you have been a member since 2008 but it seems this is the first time you have posted ... so just wanted you to know you are welcome !!
It's good to hear from you !


----------

